# iTunes 1 sur OS 8.6



## Superparati (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je continue à m'investir pour le TAM.

Après avoir réussi à installer un nouveau disque dur de 60Go, puis un Système 8.6. Je tente d'y installer iTunes.

Malgré les recherches sur le forum, en utilisant les mots clé itunes + OS 8.6 ou OS 9 dans la section Classic mac, ne me donne pas satisfaction.

Je suis certain que parmi vous, il y en a très certainement un qui a dans ses archives une version de iTunes compatible 8.6 avec le patch .

Dans un avenir plus ou moins proche je vais installer OS 9.1 sur TAM ! 

Je vais déborder un peu, mais pour booter sur un CD il faut bien enfoncer les touches Cmd+Maj-Option-Suppr ?


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

J'ai la 1.00 en archive (3305Ko, ça passe peut être même par mail). 

Le boot sur CD c'est toujours "c" depuis le début !


----------



## Superparati (1 Décembre 2010)

Bien je t'envoie mon adresse mail par MP.

Concernant le boote sur CD, ce n'est pas le cas.
Sur l'ensemble des Macs avant 1997 nous devions combiner les touches Cmd+Maj-Option-Suppr pour booter sur le CD.


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

Bon, pour iTunes, c'est parti ! 

Pour le boot sur Cd.
J'ai démarré (Graveur Yamaha SCSI) avec la touche "c" :
Classic II
LC
LC II
Quadra 610
Starmax 3000/200 (le clone du 4400)

Pas de portable il est vrai !


----------



## OrdinoMac (1 Décembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Sur l'ensemble des Macs avant 1997 nous devions combiner les touches Cmd+Maj-Option-Suppr pour booter sur le CD.



a cette combinaison, il faut ajouter le n° scsi de l'unité de démarrage. Mais "c" pour le cd est plus rapide.


----------



## Superparati (1 Décembre 2010)

Parfait ! 
Merci pour toutes ces bonnes informations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Pas de portable il est vrai !



Je n'ai pas de lecteur CD sur mon Duo de 1992, mais j'ai eu WallStreet de 98 et un Lombard de 99, avant mon Pismo, C pour démarrer sur un CD fonctionnait sur ces deux machines !


----------



## Superparati (2 Décembre 2010)

Je testerai ce soir sur mon PB 1400cs.


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2010)

Je suis certains de l'avoir au fond d'un disque dur mais ça prendrais trop de temps à trouver.

Je m'en suis servi d'iTunes 1 sous OS 8.6 avec le patch. Ca donne un gros soft très instable qui te bouffe tout ton CPU. Je préfère te conseiller d'éviter et d'utiliser plutôt SoundJam MP, son ancètre, qui lui tourne bien mieux (c'est là qu'on voit qu'Apple a dégradé le code de cette application).


----------



## Superparati (2 Décembre 2010)

J'accepte également les ancetres d'iTunes ! 

Où puis-je le récupérer ? (SoundJam MP).
Sur internet j'ai trouvé une version free de SoundJam MP 2.1, une version démo 1.01

Il y a une meilleure version ?


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2010)

La dernière version gratuite est : soundjam mp free 2.5.3. Tu devrais la trouver en cherchant un peu sur Google.

Sinon il y a un autre logiciels sympa c'est Audion de Panic. Le développement a certes été arrêté mais je l'aimais bien


----------



## Superparati (2 Décembre 2010)

Effectivement, Audion à l'air d'être vraiment pas mal. Je vais le tester.  Merci 

Par contre, j'ai beau faire tous les liens disponibles sur Google répondant à soundjam mp free les liens de téléchargement du logiciel sont morts.


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2010)

Perso, j'utilisais Audion aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2010)

Sinon, je viens de retrouver dans mes archives (un vieux CD de sauvegarde de 2002) l'image disque d'installation d'iTunes 2.0.2 pour OS 9.2.2 (3,6 Mo). tu veux que je te le mette sur mon FTP ?


----------



## claude72 (2 Décembre 2010)

Audion pour Classic est passé en freeware (en fait, l'éditeur fournit gratuitement un code de sérialisation).

Perso, sous OS 9.x j'ai eu quelques petits soucis de stabilité avec Audion, et c'est pourquoi j'utilise iTunes 2.04 : dernière version pour Classic, que j'avais téléchargé chez Apple, tout simplement !


----------



## Superparati (3 Décembre 2010)

Dans mon cas j'ai un doute sur la compatibilité de OS 9.2.2 avec le TAM.
Je n'ai pas encore essayé. J'ai en théorie de quoi faire, mais le Cd n'est pas encore gravé.

Pascal77, si tu peux déposer cette version d'iTunes sur un serveur FTP, je serais ravis de le récupérer.
Personne n'a la dernière version de SoundJam MP compatible avec OS 8/9? 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Pascal77, si tu peux déposer cette version d'iTunes sur un serveur FTP, je serais ravis de le récupérer.



Je t'envoie un lien par MP 


EDIT :


Superparati a dit:


> Dans mon cas j'ai un doute sur la compatibilité de OS 9.2.2 avec le TAM.



J'ai fait tourner 9.2.2 sur mes PowerMac 5500, donc normalement, tu peux aussi le faire sur le TAM, il faut juste utiliser un utilitaire dont, hélas, le nom m'échappe, qui est un peu à OS 9 ce qu'XPostFacto est à OS X !


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Dans mon cas j'ai un doute sur la compatibilité de OS 9.2.2 avec le TAM.
> Je n'ai pas encore essayé. J'ai en théorie de quoi faire, mais le Cd n'est pas encore gravé.
> 
> Pascal77, si tu peux déposer cette version d'iTunes sur un serveur FTP, je serais ravis de le récupérer.
> ...



Laisse moi le WE alors, parce que dans ces tonnes de vieux matos et piles de CD, ça va être coton.


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je t'envoie un lien par MP
> 
> 
> EDIT :
> ...



Os9Helper ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Os9Helper ?



Bingo !  

EDIT : le même lien, mais en français


----------



## Superparati (3 Décembre 2010)

J'allais le dire 

Merci je me jette dessus !


----------

